# Dark Knight Rises & Hobbit theme for Windows 7



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is another 2 windows 7 themes for all digitians, hope you will like it.

1. Batman Dark Knight Rises Theme

*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/Batman-Dark-Knight-Rises-theme.png

*Download*

2. Hobbit Movie Theme

*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/The-Hobbit-Movie-Windows-7-Theme.png

*Download*

Hoping you will love these themes


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice one ..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice theme . Will put up Dark Knight today


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you give me some themes for win xp 32bit


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2011)

@ OP- nice finds - thanks for sharing


----------



## Prime_Coder (Aug 1, 2011)

Downloaded! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

I just loved the wallpaper of batman.. really awesome


----------



## small_yet_big (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey could you re-upload please?


----------

